# Chicken tractors



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

What is the earliest I can put chicks in a chicken tractor for little bit each day? The chicks will be here this week but I wanted to know how long I have to get one built now that the coop is basically done.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

At least wait until they have feathered out completely, otherwise they get chilled easily. That should put you in March.


----------

